# Self-Help Course Signups - You may register now



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

A notice from Co-Cure:*****************************************************Self-Help Course Signups Registration for the next session of the CFIDS & Fibromyalgia Self-Help Course ends March 20th, and the course begins March 27th. The course is a 6-week, solution-oriented email discussion group that focuses on practical strategies for coping with common problems of CFIDS and fibromyalgia. The cost of the course, which includes a copy of "The CFIDS & Fibromyalgia Self-Help Book," is $25. Visit the CFIDS/Fibromyalgia Self-Help website to learn more and to register: www.cfidsselfhelp.org . Bruce Campbell, Director CFIDS/Fibromyalgia Self-Help Program


----------

